# Problema con un circuito



## Ignasi (Ene 23, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo y no se si éste és el sitio donde debo dirigirme. He montado un circuito de retardo para un amplificador con el integrado 555. Intento insertar aquí la imagen, a ver si funciona:







El caso es que no funciona. En las entradas IN+ i IN- del relé llegan continuamente 1,8V, pero creo que deberían llegar unos 5 pasados 11 segundos, apagándose el LED en este momento; pero el LED siempre permanece apagado y la tensión que proporciona no es suficiente para activar el relé. 

¿Alguien ve algo raro el el esquema? 

muchas gracias


----------



## Apollo (Ene 23, 2007)

Hola Ignasi:

EL pin de control que dice +Heinz debe ir conectado a 5v para que el circuito funcione, si lo tienes conectado?

Otro detalle es que el 555 sólo puede darte hasta 100 ma de corriente a la salida, si tu relevador necesitas más corriente, no va a funcionar.

Saludos


----------



## Ignasi (Ene 24, 2007)

Gracias por tu respuesta, Apollo. En el artículo de referencia donde aparecia el circuito ponía: "The part with the transistor and the resistor down from the + of the *heater voltage*...". El voltage de caldeo (se trata de un amplificador de válvulas) es de 12V, y lo tenía conectado allí. Puede que lo interpretara mal. Voy a probar como me indicas.

No hay problema con el relé, porqué la corriente requerida es de 15mA.


----------



## Apollo (Ene 24, 2007)

La conexión del 555 está un poco extraña, nunca había visto que dejaran volando el pin 7 (Discharge),  Ya que es el que permite que pueda funcionar el FF interno.

Cuando necesito un pequeño retraso en la señal de encendido utilizo este circuito, tal vez podría servirte a ti.

Saludos


----------



## Ignasi (Ene 24, 2007)

Hola Apollo. Gracias de nuevo por tu interés. He seguido tu indicación de conectar la resistencia de la base del transistor a +5V y el circuito funciona   , pero sólo si lo alimento con una pila de 9V. No entiendo por qué razón, si lo alimento a través de la fuente rectificada tal como está indicado en el esquema, el funcionamiento es inestable. Cuando va bien, el LED permanece encendido mientras el RELÉ está abierto (tiempo de espera) y se apaga cuando se conecta el RELÉ. Es precisamente ésto lo que necesito. Además, cambiando los valores de la resistencia y el condensador conectados a las patas 2-6, puedo aumentar el tiempo de retardo (¡he llegado a los 3 minutos con un condensador de 4400 uF!). Por cierto, el LED funciona sin la resistencia de 1K; si la pongo, no se enciende. Es un LED rojo y creo que el voltage que entrega el 555 no lo dañará. 

Pero repito, lo que no puedo entender es por qué no funciona el circuito alimentado con el puente de diodos...   Ponga el valor que ponga en el condensador, el retardo siempre es de 10 segundos y el LED se apaga unos segundos después de cerrarse el RELÉ. Incomprensible para mis conocimientos.


----------



## Apollo (Ene 25, 2007)

Mhhh extraño en verdad....

Podría ser la resistencia de polarización de la base del transistor de corte. probablemente si la bajas un poco...  digamos a 10K.

Si la resistencia es muy alta, y si no puede saturar el transistor, te daría ese efecto, bajándola provocas una mejor corriente de B y C.

Que bueno que funcionó el circuito


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 25, 2007)

Esa configuracion del transistor es un poco "volante", si no me equivoco con solo tocarlo con el debo se debe poner a funcionar "a veces".
Aunque no se que funcion deberia tener el circuito si quieres un funcionamiento estable deberias poner una resistencia de 100k por ejemplo entre base-emisor y otra en serie con el base de 10k hacia los 12V esos. Con eso garantizas conocer cuando funcionara.

La descarga deben hacerla atreves del diodo 1n4148 cuando el transistor pasa a corte.

El circuito parece que cuando lo diseñaron intentaban reducir el consumo, pero no lo tenian nada claro, sino porque metieron un 78l05, o no les funcionava y hicieron esa chapuza, no lo se, no lo veo claron

saludos


----------



## Ignasi (Ene 25, 2007)

Hola tiopepe123: El circuito funciona con una bateria de 9V sin problema. La resistenia de la base del transistor está conectada a 5V, tal como sugirió Apollo, y no a 12V, como creía yo; la traducción del alemán no se me da muy bien  (el artículo de referencia está en inglés, pero el autor es alemán y sus gráficos están sacados del texto original) , pero Heiz está relacionado con Heizen, que significa calentar, y interpreté que se trataba del + del circuito de los filamentos de las válvulas del amplificador. La descripción del funcionamiento la he hecho más arriba en este hilo. ¿Por qué crees que es una chapuza? Me gustaría aprender... Si existe un circuito mejor que funcione como el descrito, te agradecería que me lo comentaras.

Apollo: voy a bajar el valor de la resistencia de base del transistor. Gracias.   ¿Pero por qué con una bateria de 9V funciona bien?


----------



## Ignasi (Ene 25, 2007)

De verdad que no lo entiendo. El circuito sólo funciona con la batería de 9V. En los demás casos que ahora detallaré, el relé no se conecta. Lo he provado con la resistencia de base de transistor de 47K y una de 18K. He comprobado el voltaje de salida del 78L05 y, por alguna razón extraña, és inferior a 5V en todos los casos excepto con la bateria de 9V...   

He hecho pruebas en las siguientes condiciones:

BATERIA 9V -> 78L05 -> Voltaje de salida antes del transistor: 5V
CA 12V -> PUENTE RECTIFICADOR -> 78L05 -> Voltaje: 4,27V
CA 6V -> PUENTE RECTIFICADOR -> 78L05 -> Voltaje: 3,30V
CA 12V -> PUENTE RECTIFICADOR -> L7806 -> 78L05 -> Voltaje: 3,20V
CA 12 V -> PUENTE RECTIFICADOR -> L7806 -> Voltaje: 4,99V !!! (pero no funciona)

No alcanzo a comprender por qué no sale el voltaje que debería salir de los dos reguladores, tanto del 78L05 como del L7806... 

¿Puede influir que el transformador de alimentación sea toroidal?

¿Hay alguna explicación razonable para este misterio?


----------



## Apollo (Ene 25, 2007)

Hola Ignasi:

Podría influír si está mal embobinado, pero no creo que sea el caso.

Ahora, viendo detalladamente el diagrama que muestras, no tienes ninguna red de filtrado a la salida de los rectificadores, sólamente hay un filtro a la salida del regulador, pero no sirve de nada si no hay uno a la salida del puente, si pones uno de 1000 uf o más probablemente se estabilice el circuito.

Me imagino que ese es el problema,  ya que sin el filtro, el regulador está recibiendo mucho menos voltaje del que debería, además de que no es corriente directa, sino pulsante, y un regulador no puede trabajar así.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 25, 2007)

lo de chapuza  es porque el 555 dispone de la patilla 4 reset. Si la pones a positivo el 555 funciona , si no esta bloqueado.
el regulador  78L05 creo que solo lo utiliza para polalizar el transistor y poco mas.

El 555 no necesata ningun regulador igual que el rele electronico ya que pueden funcionar perfectamente a 12V.

Efectivamente falta un condensador electrolitico (buen comentario), con uno de 1000uF va mas que desahogado, pero con menos tambien te funcionara.

El transistor con la base de esa forma debes conocer perfectamente si esta en saturacion y en corte por eso te recomiendo una resistencia base/emisor, porque si dejar al aire la patilla de base se puede activar "sola".

Otro detalle curioso, si te fijas en la patilla 6 hay un condensador electrolitico con una union, puede que primero pensara meter el transistor para que cortocircuitara el condensador y luego se lo repenso, en teoria deberia tambien funcionar


----------



## Ignasi (Ene 26, 2007)

Muchas gracias a los dos   . Colocaré el condensador de 1000 uF. Ya es gordo que no me diera cuenta de ésto, con la cantidad de fuentes de alimentación que he montado para mis amplificadores de válvulas  ops: . Pero como el artículo parecía serio, no pensé en ello. 

Pero una cosa que me gustaría saber (porqué nunca he trabajado con integrados hasta ahora) es por qué el voltaje inferior a 5V desestabiliza el circuito, incluso con 4,99V no funciona. ¿O se trata del rizado? 

Tiopepe123, en el artículo de referencia dice explícitamente que se desea que el 555 trabaje con 5V para evitar "disgustos", y que la conexión de la base del transistor con la resistencia al positivo de la alimentación de los filamentos (+12V CC) es para evitar problemas en caso de sobrecalentamiento   .  Con la pila de 9V y la resistencia conectada a +5V CC, como indica Apollo, el circuito funciona, pero tambien con la resistencia conectada a +12V CC.

Otra cosa: el LED rojo funciona sin la resistencia de 1K. Si la pongo, no se enciende...

Ya os digo, nunca he trabajado con integrados y no sé muy bien la razón de las cosas.

Hasta pronto.


----------



## Apollo (Ene 26, 2007)

Hola a todos:

A mi me pasó lo mismo, como das por hecho que el diagrama está bien, no le encontraba nada hasta verlo detalladamente, por el tipo de falla que presenta, la teoría dice que es un mal filtrado, por eso comencé a buscar otra cosa.   

Aqui en el foro contamos con un buen tutorial del 555 para que comiences a experimentar con el, el circuito es legendario por sus mil y una aplicaciones. Te dejo un link al Datasheet del 555  también para que veas todas las propiedades y valores que necesitas.

EL 555 puede trabajar desde 3 o 3.3v (La versión con tecnología CMOS desde 1.5v), hasta 18V, sin la menos alteración del circuito en donde está, pero en este cazo el rizo de la fuente es fatal (Y para cualquier integrado, no solo este).

Saludos


----------



## Ignasi (Ene 28, 2007)

Apollo, tiopepe, muchas gracias:

El circuito funciona a la perfección con el condensador de 1000uF conectado a la salida del puente de diodos de la fuente de 12V (que es la misma que alimenta los filamentos de las válvulas). El tiempo de retardo no es exactamente el mismo cada vez que se acciona el mecanismo, varía de dos segundos arriba o abajo, pero no necesito más precisión. Variando el valor del condensador electrolítico y el de la resistencia conectados a las patas 2-6 del 555, puedo conseguir retardos de unos 3 minutos, que es lo que busco.

Me he dado cuenta que, sin el transistor y su resistencia de base, también funciona el retardo, pero no se mantiene el LED encendido hasta que se conecta el relé, que es una condición imprescindible para mi prototipo. Seguro que existe alguna otra manera de conseguir lo mismo, puede que más sencilla; si se os ocurre y lo quereis poner aquí, será de gran utilidad.

Otra cosa que despierta mi curiosidad es por que el esquema original pone una resistencia de 1K antes del LED; si la coloco, el LED no se enciende...

En fin, si quereis añadir algún comentario a esas dudas será muy agradecido.

Hasta pronto  

PS Apollo, gracias por los link.


----------



## Apollo (Ene 31, 2007)

Hola Ignasi:

Estuve revisando los diagramas que tengo de TV de válvulas y me encontré con que a la alimentación de los filamentos nunca les ponen filtraje, posiblemente por eso este diagrama no traía su filtro. De hecho hay algunos modelos, por ejemplo Telefunken, Punto Azul y Philco, que se toma directamente de una salida del transformador a 6.3V CA, cuando los filamentos están en pararlelo, y algunos están directamente a la línea de 110V CA cuando están en serie.

El transistor de hecho sólo sirve para habilitar o deshablilitar el circuito, no es parte principal del timer, podría funcionar así de todas maneras.

En un comentario anterior te dejé un diagrama de otra forma de utilizar el 555 como retardo, esa es la que yo normalmente utilizo. 

Que bueno que te funcionó ya el circuito.
Suerte


----------



## Ignasi (Feb 2, 2007)

Hola Apollo,

En los amplificador de válvulas de alta gama, la alimentación de los filamentos suele ir filtrada i estabilizada, actualmente. De hecho, el circuito que he hecho coge la tensión de 12V de la fuente estabilizada de los filamentos del amplificador y va perfecto.  

En el esquema que dejaste, no veo la forma de poner el LED que permanece encendido mientras el RELÉ está desconectado y se apaga cuando se conecta.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 2, 2007)

Hola Ignasi:

EL led puedes ponerlo a salida del 555 (Pin 3), si lo conectas hacia V+ con una pequeña resistencia creo que te da el efecto que buscas, en caso contrario lo conectas hacia tierra.

Saludos


----------

